# Flying with Vapes



## Hooked (1/3/21)

Most of the experienced vapers know what to do, but perhaps the newbies will find this helpful.

https://vaping360.com/learn/rules-flying-with-vapes-on-planes
17 Feb. 2021

"*Flying with vaping devices and batteries
*
Because of concerns over fires in the cargo hold, all electronic devices and vape batteries must be carried onto the plane. You can’t pack them in checked baggage. This is a worldwide rule, with no exceptions. If you forget and your luggage is x-rayed by the baggage handlers, you’re liable to lose your devices and batteries, and find your suitcase and its contents roughed up. Or they might leave your luggage at the departure airport. So take your vape devices aboard in your cabin luggage (or in your pocket).

Pods and cartridges are allowed in checked luggage.

*More tips for flying with vape devices:*

If you take extra batteries, keep them in safe plastic battery cases to avoid accidents
If your mod uses external batteries, don’t forget a battery charger!
If your trip is short, consider taking a couple simple devices like disposable vapes. They’re easy to carry, they don’t need a charger, and you won’t have to pack separate e-liquid

*Traveling with vape juice: important tips
*
Cabin pressure can make full tanks leak. Only fill them partially, or leave them empty till you arrive at your destination
All liquids, aerosols, gels, creams and pastes carried onto the plane must be in 100 mL (or smaller) bottles, and must fit into a single 1-quart plastic bag, per TSA rules. That includes toothpaste, shampoo, hair gel, lip balm, deodorant—and e-juice too.

If you’re bringing more bottled vape juice than will fit in the 1-quart bag allowed in your carry-on, you’ll have to put it in your checked luggage. If you do that, double bag it to avoid arriving for your week-long vacation with a suitcase full of wet vanilla custard-smelling clothes! Good news: there’s no size limit for liquids in checked baggage, and pods and cartridges are also allowed.

*Tips for flying with e-liquid:*

Cabin pressure can make full bottles expand, or even split at the seams. Try to take partially used bottles that have some unused space at the top
Consider carrying e-juice in a higher nicotine strength than you usually use, so you don’t have to bring as much.
European Union countries (and some others) have a 20 mg/mL nicotine limit. If you vape anything higher than that, bring it with you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## zadiac (2/3/21)

Flying with vapes.......mmmmm......nope. I'd stick with planes, helicopters, etc. Flying with vapes could be dangerous.





Sorry, couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## mike brown (2/3/21)

Thanks for the tips man. Really will save me from some troubles soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/21)

Flying with a Dvarw! Take off and landing! Good to go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/3/21)

My vapes were about to be confiscated while coming back from India. I had to request the security to release it so that I can hand it over to my parents who came to drop me at the airport. 
If you are flying to India your vapes are fine. While coming back make sure you remove the batteries and carry them in your Carry-on but put your mods in the luggage. Avoid mods with in-built batteries.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver (2/3/21)

Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked



Thanks for moving my post to the correct sub-forum @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molly13 (15/5/21)

Thanks for the advice. Really helpful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (16/5/21)

When taking long haul flights perfect your stealth vaping technique, also useful in departure lounges and other airport areas...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

